# Rendez-moi mes Triscotes!



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2009)

Bon je profite d'un instant "off" au boulot (je ne peux pas bosser vu qu'il y a des zouaves sous mes fenêtres, en train de brailler dans un haut parleur devant le siège de Danone pour réclamer le retour de la Danette en barquettes d'1 kilo), pour pousser un coup de gueule moi aussi (Y'a pas d'raison!) 

Après avoir inventer une triscotte "nouvelle recette" (gonflée, voire boursoufllée, pâteuse, et fade! ), Heudebert a carrément abandonné la fabrication de la Triscote  (il y a bien 3 ou 4 ans maintenant)

Je trouve cet abandon inhumain! et je suis sur le point de solliciter la Cour internationale des droits de l'homme à La Haye pour obtenir la réhabilitation de ce pur joyau de mes petits-déjeuners!

Qui veut en être?


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon je profite d'un instant "off" au boulot (je ne peux pas bosser vu qu'il y a des zouaves sous mes fenêtres, en train de brailler dans un haut parleur devant le siège de Danone pour réclamer le retour de la Danette en barquettes d'1 kilo), pour pousser un coup de gueule moi aussi (Y'a pas d'raison!)



je suis bien d'accord avec eux


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2009)

Mais là n'est pas le problème....  enfin ce n'est que la face emergée de l'iceberg!

Car quelle utilité d'avoir un kilo de danette, si on n'a pas de Triscotte à plonger dedans ?  :modo:


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais là n'est pas le problème....  enfin ce n'est que la face emergée de l'iceberg!
> 
> Car quelle utilité d'avoir un kilo de danette, si on n'a pas de Triscotte à plonger dedans ?  :modo:



tu peu pas comprendre le plaisir de manger 1 kg de danette d'un coup


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2009)

'z'avez qu'à bouffer du pain.


----------



## patlek (14 Septembre 2009)

Haaaaaaaaaa... les triscotes... mmmmmmmhhhhhh... (snifffflllllllll...)

Un abandon absolument incompréhensible!!Alors que l' on trouve des biscottes en veux en voilà, la triscotte, qui était unique, a disparue.

Pour la danette, mouais, bof.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Mais c'est de la meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerde, alors que dans nos villages vezouliens il y a de vrais petits producteurs, qui font de la danette "maison" tous les matins dès le réveil, qui a un goût authentique, un goût du terroir, le goût de notre enfance quand on passait les vacances chez nos grands parents à la campagnes à ramasser les bouses de vaches pour s'en servir comme combustible dans la cheminer et se chauffer l'hivers  où les températures pouvaient descendre jusqu'à moins 30 degrés et qu'il valait mieux pas pisser dehors pour ne pas risquer d'avoir le gland gelé. Ca c'était de la vrai bouffe monsieur.


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Septembre 2009)

pfff, pff, pff... c'est le marathon aujourd'hui... pfiuuuu... pfff


voilà... pffff





... un... pffff.... message... pfff



pfff

...avant que ça ferme... pfff



voilà, voilà.... pfff


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2009)

Danone, c'est pas la multinationale qui se fout de la gueule du monde ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> pfff, pff, pff... c'est le marathon aujourd'hui... pfiuuuu... pfff
> 
> 
> voilà... pffff
> ...



Faut r'faire un peu de sport Sind', tu vas pas tenir le rythme sinon J'te rappelle que la rentrée a eu lieu


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Faut r'faire un peu de sport Sind', tu vas pas tenir le rythme sinon J'te rappelle que la rentrée a eu lieu


moi je rentre Mercredi.... vas falloir se remettre au courses de chaises à roulettes... sans oublier d'éjecter le casque et le micro avant le décollage...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

La dannette c'est bon pour les marathoniens ?


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Septembre 2009)

*'TTENTION LES DOIGTS, NEPHOU TRAINE PAR LÀ*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Ne touchez pas à ma dannetttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttte


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218135 a dit:
			
		

> Ne touchez pas à ma dannetttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttte


chienne


----------



## Nephou (14 Septembre 2009)

_en fait la rentrée c'est comme les vacances mais en pire alors que les vacances c'est l'inverse _

Sinon j'attends avec impatience la _flamewar _"petits beurre" vs "petits brun" vs "biscuits thé"


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

Mais ca ferme ou pas ?


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2009)

"Ça va fermer" ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Je vote petit beurre


----------



## Nephou (14 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Mais ca ferme ou pas ?



Ben vu la brochette de visiteurs prestigieux (même si masqués) en train de parcourir ce fil j'hésite pour la forme.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Je vote "thé"


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Ben vu la brochette de visiteurs prestigieux (même si masqués) en train de parcourir ce fil j'hésite pour la forme.


Et pour le fond aussi un peu


----------



## Nephou (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218147 a dit:
			
		

> Je vote petit beurre





PonkHead a dit:


> Je vote "thé"



personne pour les "petits bruns" ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> personne pour les "petits brun" ?


 
C'était mon second choix.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> personne pour les "petits brun" ?



Il ne ressemble pas au prototype celui-là


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2009)

Ben moi je suis brun, et pas très grand, mais je sais pas si ça compte...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Ben vu la brochette de visiteurs prestigieux (même si masqués) en train de parcourir ce fil j'hésite pour la forme.


 
_Un visiteur_
_qui surgit hors de la nuit_
_(taintaintain taintaintain)_
_cours vers le fil-con au galop_
_Son nom _
_il le signe à la pointe de l'humour_
_d'un ... qui veut dire ... _(remplir les blancs)


----------



## Nephou (14 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> personne pour les "petits bruns" ?





PonkHead a dit:


> C'était mon second choix.





julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben moi je suis brun, et pas très grand, mais je sais pas si ça compte...



Ben si ça te gêne pas d'être du second choix


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben moi je suis brun, *et pas très grand*, mais je sais pas si ça compte...



Si en plus tu es une bonne potiche sachant rester planté au même endroit pendant des heures en fermant sa bouche, alors envoie ta candidature à l'élysée, tu pourrais visiter la France et ses usines   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h53 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> _il le signe à la pointe de l'humour_



Euh... comment dire ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Septembre 2009)

patlek a dit:


> Un abandon absolument incompréhensible!!Alors que l' on trouve des biscottes en veux en voilà, la triscotte, qui était unique, a disparue.



Et que dire de la monoscotte, qui elle est introuvable depuis des décénies ?...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Bah parce que la dannette elle a su évoluer contrairement à la scotte


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et que dire de la monoscotte, qui elle est introuvable depuis des décénies ?...



Tout comme la Quadriscotte


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Vous pouvez les faire toutes jusqu'à 12 histoire qu'on comprenne bien de quoi il s'agit ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218316 a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez les faire toutes jusqu'à 12 histoire qu'on comprenne bien de quoi il s'agit ?



Tu vas pas nous gonfler la biscotte non plus !?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Et puis quoi encore, je suis peut-être vezoulien mais il y a des choses que je trouve dégueulasses quand même


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2009)

Je cherche des co-investisseurs pour participer au rachat de la recette originale et de la marque Triscotte à Heudeubert de façon à en relancer la fabrication et la commercialisation (avec une version pour iPhone et iPod Touch bien sûr!)

Qui en est?


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2009)

En l'occurence on ne dit pas 'qui en est' mais 'qui veut en croquer'


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Quoi y a de la danette dispo sur l'appStore ? J'y go


----------



## Lila (14 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je vote "thé"



....a vo thé......!!!!!!!


*Mwoauuuuah ah ah ah* 


...m'en fous de toutes façons je suis tarine !!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Je cherche des co-investisseurs pour participer au rachat de la recette originale et de la marque Triscotte à Heudeubert de façon à en relancer la fabrication et la commercialisation (avec une version pour iPhone et iPod Touch bien sûr!)
> 
> Qui en est?



.......:mouais:...me méfie de ce genre d'opérations...souvent les petits porteurs n'ont que des miettes.....

*Mwoauuuuah ah ah ah*  ..bis

©P77


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218173 a dit:
			
		

> Euh... comment dire ?


 
_* Propos non contractuels_


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu peu pas comprendre le plaisir de manger 1 kg de danette d'un coup



Si, si. Il suffit qu'il regarde ton dernier autoportrait :love:


----------



## patlek (14 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tout comme la Quadriscotte




La scotte quad, çà fait plus dans le coup; pluss geek.


----------



## boodou (14 Septembre 2009)

Ah ! Une bonne Triscotte avant de jouer au Jokari ... souvenirs ...


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ah ! Une bonne Triscotte avant de jouer au Jokari ... souvenirs ...



Oui, enfin, même si j'aimais beaucoup les triscottes, c'est quand même un truc de djeune, moi c'était plutôt le pain de seigle encore chaud   et le jokari 

Enfin le jokari, un peu. Il me semble que personne n'a évoquet le croquet, ce qui me semble quand même un scandale ! 

De rage, je m'en vais retourner jouer aux billes et aux osselets


----------

